# !!! The I love Berlin Thread !!!



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

The old Nationalgalerie on the Museumisland


Berliner Dom


Die Gold Else - The Angel of Berlin


The german Dom


Berliner Dom


Dry Tears


Palace Charlottenburg




Memorial to the murdered Jew of Europe




Rotes Rathaus (Cityhall)


Reichstag


New Synagogue


Potsdamer Platz




Branderburger Gate


Oberbaumbrücke


Gendarmenmarkt


Jewish Museum


Liebe = Love


Funkturm




Nikolassee Station


In front of a construction 


Alot of glass


Written on a house


TV Tower


Schinkel's Concert Hall


India? No, It's Berlin!


Molecule Men


Schinkel Square


Olympic Stadium


Siegessäule


Roof od the Sony Center


Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächtnisskirche


Altes Museum


Contrast




British embassy


Swiss Hotel


Energie Forum


Berliner Dom Altar


Moltke Brücke


Bundeskanzleramt


Worldclock at Alexanderplatz


Oriental Garden


Chinese Garden


Grunewaldturm


Pariser Platz Panorama


Bebelplatz Panorama


Potsdamer Platz Panorama


The last days of the Palace of the Repubilc (the arrangments of the deconstruction have begun)


Library (Unter den Linden)


The german Dom


Bundeskanzleramt


Telecomunication Museum


Inside the old Museum


Futuristic building at the Potsdamer Platz


The new Main Station


Around the Potsdamer Platz


The olympic stadium


Around the Ku'damm


Broken Angel


Bye Bye Commie Block


Twin Towers


New part of the german history museum by Pei


Aliens in Berlin?


----------



## FrankfurtGalaxy77 (Sep 12, 2005)

Also die Bilder sind genial-nur Berlin ist scheisse^___-


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

^ Warum findest du Berlin scheiße?


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

*BERLIN IS AWESOME!!!!*


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Great pictures. Berlin is one of the most amazing cities on the planet.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice pics!
How do you do to write the german double s (on your keyboard)?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> Nice pics!
> How do you do to write the german double s (on your keyboard)?


Do you mean this ß ?


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

Cool pics


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Ahhh Beautifull Berlin. I been there two years ago in a bussiness trip. I was so amazed of the never ending constructions everywhere. I been at pergamon museum and other interseting places. I think that in 5 years more, the city will be irrecogniceable
One of my favorite capital cities in the world.


----------



## _Vega_ (Nov 4, 2005)

amazing pictures, thanks for sharing them


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, those are some amazing pictures, Berlin is such an amazing city. I can't wait to get back to Germany so I can visit Berlin this time.


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

great pictures!i love berlin as well,but i really dislike that memorial to the murdered jews in europe!it's the sadest thing that ever happened in Germany,so they should have built something more impressive than these grey cubes!


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

i like this pics


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Desven said:


> great pictures!i love berlin as well,but i really dislike that memorial to the murdered jews in europe!it's the sadest thing that ever happened in Germany,so they should have built something more impressive than these grey cubes!


I like the memorial. It's something very powerful, intensive and emotional!


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice shots, thanks LuckyLuke


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

looks pretty fking cool to me.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

Ah, Berlin keeps gettin better and better


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful pics ... Berlin is a fine city.
The Holocaust Memorial is anything but powerful when seen in real life (the pics are good though). It's smallish, unappealing and looks downright cheap ...


----------



## Ukochana (Oct 30, 2005)

hey luckyluke!
richtig schöne bilder aus berlin...muss mal wieder da hinfahren.
war schon zu lange nicht mehr da!
:cheers: tolle sache, danke!


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

Berlin is one of my favourite cities on the planet. It's not really beaituful, and its charm cannot be appreciated by just looking at the pictures. It's a city with many contradictions, contained both in starkly different architectural styles, and very different neighbourhoods.


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

I ADORE Berlin!!Great thread!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Some more!  

Pariser Platz Panorama


Bebelplatz Panorama


Potsdamer Platz Panorama


The last days of the Palace of the Repubilc (the arrangments of the deconstruction have begun)


Library (Unter den Linden)


The german Dom


Bundeskanzleramt


Telecomunication Museum


Inside the old Museum


Futuristic building at the Potsdamer Platz


The new Main Station


Around the Potsdamer Platz


The olympic stadium


Around the Ku'damm


Broken Angel


Bye Bye Commie Block


Twin Towers


New part of the german history museum by Pei


Aliens in Berlin?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Here are some pics of Berlin-Grunewald and Berlin-Dahlem!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful villas :yes:


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

Berlin certainly is one of Europes great Cities kay:

Btw Great photos and a beautiful city :wink2:


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Lucky Luke
Can you explain why there are some big places with no construction in the photos. Are they places which use to had buildings before WWII. and in such case what the goberment wants to do with them. thanks


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Truly wonderful pictures. Hope more gets added.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Kikab said:


> Lucky Luke
> Can you explain why there are some big places with no construction in the photos. Are they places which use to had buildings before WWII. and in such case what the goberment wants to do with them. thanks


Sorry I'm not sure what you mean! Could you please show the photot that you mean.


----------



## Das Tier (Sep 19, 2002)

Schöne Bilder Lucky Luke! Sind sogar welche von mir dabei, wie ich sehe.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

^ Deine Bilder sind wie immer toll du Tier du! :rock: 
Freue mich schon auf deine nächste tour


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

very nice pics , berlin looks amazing old and futuristic city


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

"Do you mean this ß ?" 

Yes, how do you wright it?


----------



## vigo80 (Oct 19, 2003)

SuomiPoika said:


> "Do you mean this ß ?"
> 
> Yes, how do you wright it?


The ß key is standard of German keyboards... so are ö, ü, and ä


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

I love Berlin!!!

Keep this Thread alive, I will post some stuff too but my fucxxxx bandwith is exceeded at the moment!


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

salvius said:


> Berlin is one of my favourite cities on the planet. It's not really beaituful, and its charm cannot be appreciated by just looking at the pictures. It's a city with many contradictions, contained both in starkly different architectural styles, and very different neighbourhoods.


So true! Berlin is very diverse ...


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

LuckyLuke said:


> Here are some pics of Berlin-Grunewald and Berlin-Dahlem!



the rough getthos of Berlin


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

outstanding!!


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

Berlin is my favourite city in Europe and the world! kay:


----------



## Kalitos (Oct 29, 2005)

goschio said:


> Wow, very nice Frankfurt pic! :applause:


No, it's Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

^^ *hust*


----------



## Kalitos (Oct 29, 2005)

Desven said:


> ^^ *hust*


Altough it wasn't meant to be really serious. There are 2 Frankfurt's in Germany.


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

XYZ


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

True...
However...
There is certainly only ONE...

B E R L I N


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

go to 

http://www.panorama-hoera.de/Teufelsberg.htm 
..and see the mixed "skyline" of berlin or look this

http://www.panorama-hoera.de/CityWO.htm

and many communieblocks..old pic
http://www.panorama-hoera.de/Ahrensfelder.htm


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Absolutely stunning city! Beautiful architecture!
I love this building, too:









Very Nice!


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

landing in berlin..video!!!!

Video


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, unfortunately you don´t see anything interesting from Berlin 
in that video since it only shows some parts of the north of 
the city and it´s outskirts around Pankow 
and Reinickendorf.
But if you fly from Stockholm to Berlin between the airports 
Arlanda and Tempelhof you have the chance to catch 
a great view like this one of the central 
parts of the city:


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

the city looks by cloudy weather ..not good


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

I don´t think any city does actually.
At least a whole lot worse than on say a sunny, bright, 
blue skied summer day when you can see really 
far and wide.
Clouds, mist and rain make most cities look dull and gloomy.
Hardly any place look good in that condition.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

this is one of my favourite pics from berlin-mitte









the east are a bit dark


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

A somewhat brighter view of Mitte, 
Potsdamer Platz and the horizon 
in the south western Berlin:


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

ugly weather


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

I love this one!
One of the most beautiful places in Berlin and on Earth:

GENDARMENMARKT


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

Small pic of the various structures of the northern part of 
Potsdamer Platz seen from Tiergarten´s Siegessäule:


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

As a born Berliner, I also love Berlin. It's my "first love". 









Checkpoint Charlie 2004









Nice rides in front of the Brandenburger Tor 2004









Somwhere in the government area 2004









Palace of the republic 2004









The former east part of berlin. Not so beautiful IMO.









Cathedral









Reichstag









Philharmonie









Sony Center









Das Ampelmännchen (traffic light man)









Potsdamer Platz









Ku'damm, Cafe Kranzler


Must leave now. I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

*I love Berlin*












































Hab noch mehr, werde es später posten!


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

Wunderschön! kay:
Keep it coming mate! :yes:


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Some more pictures:









No comment









Ku'damm 1









Ku'damm 2









Ku'damm 3









Cafe Kranzler









A bar in Berlin









Holocaust Monument









Another view









Holocaust Monument, new tall buildings









That's something intersting IMO. The socialist government of the former east built many prefabricated buildings. Normally they look really ugly. But these prefabricated buildings could be seen from west berlin. So they pimped them up to make them look better.









A wider view









Berlin police "SWAT" car. very stylish









Brandenburger Tor again









Der Bierpinsel (the beerbrush). One of my childhood memories. there's a cafe on the top floor, where I used to watch over my city.









An other personal thing: That's the house where I lived the first 6 years of my life. On the highest floor on the left.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

I was in Berlin last november. Great city! Here are some of my pics:
































































Enjoy!

You can see more here: www.pbase.com/th0m and click on 'berlin'


----------



## ronald (Dec 10, 2005)

HelloMoto163 said:


> you mean this "badeschiff"?


That's the one I mean! I heard they even got a coctail bar there. :cheers:


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Iwano (Aug 29, 2005)

the new main train station looks even better than expected!


----------



## as cities burn (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's some shots from a fieldtrip I was on a few weeks ago. Have added some of my favourites. Berlin is an amazing city, thanks to the many Berliners who showed us so much hospitality while there. Hope you enjoy the shots


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

a nice landing video

http://www.dailymotion.com/arbusto/video/15859


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/023 ambience of Berlin.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/024%20%20Swiss%F4tel.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/025 old church.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/027 monument.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/028 monument & church.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/029 KaDeWe.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/031 city theatre.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/032 Potsdamer Platz.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/033 Sony Center.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/034 inside court.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/035 arcades.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/036 gallery.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/037 Brandenburger Tor.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/038 Brandenburger Tor.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/039 the chancellor's residence.JPG 

http://www.arrakeen.ch/europe/056 dome of Berlin.JPG


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

With the new initiative of "Germany - Land of Ideas", sponsored by the German government and commerce and industry, you are now able to find oversized sculpture of german brands like Adidas, Audi or an Aspirin tablet in the heart of Berlin.

Audi TT


Adidas shoes


Chemical and pharmaceutical company Bayer


----------



## xXMrPinkXx (Aug 11, 2005)

Another photo of the goverment district:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Great city!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

It´s one of my favourites cities. I´m dying for visiting it. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

from 2004 but not from me


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

I was in Berlin last week and I loved it! I really like the mix of old and modern buildings. I don't know if I've any good pics but if I find some I know where to place them


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

the frankfurter allee:
thanks to the user stativision from DAF






















































































































this is this street:


----------



## _KGV_ (May 5, 2006)

i would love to visit berlin


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart (Sep 13, 2002)

Im thinking of moving their next year, Living in Prenzl'berg of Fredrichstadt in the East or Kreuzberg maybe, in a bohemian WG. I love Berlin culture, the music and cinema. Also compared to London apartment shares are so cheap. Im going to save up for a years rent and then even if I only work in a bar it should be a good experience.

Am over next month for a week too. These pictures have really wet my appetite.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/IMG_5305.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/IMG_4778.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/IMG_1447.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/37/Potsdamer Platz Tilla Durieux Park IMG_2736.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/IMG_4790.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/IMG_4496a.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/IMG_5394_2.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/IMG_9993.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/Friedrichstrasse IMG_7064.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/Ebertstrasse IMG_5660.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/Friedrichstrasse IMG_2426.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/Friedrichstrasse IMG_2411.jpg 

http://www.berlinike.de/gallerie/data/media/10/Kronprinzenbruecke Spree IMG_8046.jpg


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

*The Festival of Lights *

*From 17th until the 29th of October 2006, the most famous landmarks of Berlin, including boulevards, squares, towers, historical and modern buildings will glow in a new kind of lighting. 
*
http://www.festival-of-lights.de/

The Dom










The Fernsehturm 




The Brandenburger Gate


The Oberbaum Bridge


_Source of photos: www.fotocommunity.de_


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Let´s keep this Thread alive....

Some pics...:




















































*bonus*


----------

